# a little logging train...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

A little logging train...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

very little i see  a thing of beauty.

today however, they would have used a truck...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah... but who wants to play with a model truck layout? 

Greg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Greg, have you ever considered using Vienna Sausages for logs on those things?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Or Cuban cigars?!?

I think the guy with the lantern is looking for the other half of his caboose! 

Nice work, Greg ... you've definitely mastered this short-stuff game.

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Greg, have you ever considered using Vienna Sausages for logs on those things?


I'm a vegetarian... 

Those logs are 50 year old originals what came with the buggy.

Greg


----------

